# knitted triangle shawl--Petunia Petals Shoulder Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

A Lovely, triangular, lace shoulder shawl with diamond shaped motifs, is knit with a pretty, fingering weight, wool yarn. Each motif features a leaf and floral bouquet lace. This is knit from the top down and has charts to help you visualize your pattern. The edging is fairly simple and finishes the shawl off with a straight edge.

FINISHED MEASUREMENTS (after washing and blocking): 60 at widest point (top edge) and 29 deep (top to bottom).

NEEDLES: Size U.S. 5 straights to begin shawl, Size U. S. 24 circular needle. Tapestry needle for weaving in ends. Stitch markers to mark pattern repeats, the center stitch, and if needed the edge stitches.

YARN: 3 balls of fingering weight yarn. Sample was knit with KnitPicks Palette (3balls); 231 yards/50 gram; 100% Peruvian Highland Wool. Color used was Lady Slipper.

GAUGE: About 5 stitches per inch; 8 rows per inch, in lace pattern.

You can find this pattern for $4.00 either at craftsy or ravelry, links are below.

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/petunia-petals-shoulder-shawl/30037

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petunia-petals-shoulder-shawl


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting your lovely shawl here


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is lovely.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty! Great color!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oooh, lovely shawl!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a fantastic design! Very clever... I really like it. Very nice pictures too!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! Love the colour.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

